# Bericht: BSI-Chef wird Leiter der europäischen Sicherheitsagentur Enisa



## Newsfeed (7 April 2009)

Der langjährige Chef des Bundesamtes für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik, Udo Helmbrecht, soll einem Bericht der Wirtschaftswoche zufolge ab Oktober Chef der Enisa auf Kreta werden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

